# 2008 orbea orca with sram force price question



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a lbs that has one with full sram force brand new never ridden for $3399. Does that seem like a price good enough for me to pull the trigger?


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I went to the Orbea website and built a 2009 Orca with the build to order program. They don't have Force as an option on the site, so I used Rival, with alloy bars and stem and Reynolds Solitude wheels. It was $4799 or something thereabouts. The price your LBS has seems fantastic!!! You'd pay nearly that much for a frameset, so I would say go for it for sure!! I have an Orca, and I love it.


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

for comparison sake, they are selling 2008 frame sets for $2160 on the special deals page i believe. add force group ($1000)?, plus wheels and components you are still looking at a custom build around 4000 low end for the 2008. definitely a good deal from the LBS. 

http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=sandi_bikes&model_year=2008


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's the specs

SRAM Force build including: Brakes, Shifters, Front and Rear Derailleurs. Selle Italia saddle, Zipp wheels, with Zeus bar and stem combo

And a pic










And the price was dropped to $3250


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

nice, I assume you took it home?


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll be getting it this weekend. I had to drive 120 miles to see it.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I have basically the same set up except mine is an '07 and my wheels aren't as nice. 
I'm into it for more. 
That is a sweet deal!
Pull the trigger, you'll love it. I love mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

So let me get this straight, your going to drive another 120 miles to get the deal of the week? I would have brought it home the first time. I have an 09 and love it.


----------



## waporvare (Apr 4, 2009)

Tort said:


> So let me get this straight, your going to drive another 120 miles to get the deal of the week? I would have brought it home the first time. I have an 09 and love it.


yeah, I'm stupid like that, plus I ordered some stuff to go with it so I figured I'd get it all at once.


----------



## Arginine (Nov 14, 2007)

> yeah, I'm stupid like that, plus I ordered some stuff to go with it so I figured I'd get it all at once.


 That's hilarious! It'll all be worth it; that is an excellent deal on that bike.:thumbsup:


----------

